# GTA4 Xbox Live Multiplayer TONIGHT



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Ok, show of hands please chaps, I've been off xbox live this week for a bit of BF2 - PR action, now who's up for some GTA4 tonight? cops & robbers, freemode, the usual tipple.

will be around 8/9pm tonight :thumb: (Yes,it's a friday, i can't go out, i'm up at 7 in the morning)


----------

